# Bontrager wheels question?



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

howdy-
Can we talk about the Trek/Bontrager wheels? I am looking at the differences between the 2.3 and 4.5 - they are very close in price (~$200) with the 2.3 seeming to have some "better" parts. The main upgrade I am looking at is the wheels - 

how big of an upgrade are the Bontrager Race wheels over the Bontrager SSR? is there ANY difference other than the lower spoke count? are the hubs in the Race wheels any different/better than the SSR's? Last, how do these wheels hold up?(both the Race and SSR's) (I am a 190-200lb rider, and have to deal with some semi-rough roads)

Thanks!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

I cannot answer your main question as to the differences between the two wheelsets. I have no experience with either. I would simply assume that the Race wheels are going to be lighter, not necessarily stiffer perhaps with a slightly better hub...BUT, I am not a big fan of low spoke count wheels for your weight range, isn't the SSR a standard laced wheel with 28 or so spokes?


That being said, and I could be wrong about them, were it me, wheelset would be about the last component I would base my decision on. Either set is going to be rideable, serviceable, should roll well, and you get a decent warranty on them. But mainly, once you get into riding more and more, your wheels are going to be the first things you upgrade, keeping the stock wheels as a spare set.

Ask your LBS if they will let you trade up either set for a better set of wheels. Find a used paid or Mavic Open pro's with Ultegra or DuraAce hubs on ebay, they will be infinitely better than the SSR or the Race. There are so many options for wheels, that I really wouldn't let the difference between the two pairs be your deciding factor.

At your weight, and the rough roads, look for wheels with 28-32 spokes, standard lacing. 

HTH
zac


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I bought a 2.1 last year which came with SSR's (20 paired spokes) and got a deal on Race wheels so I bought those later. I didn't kill the SSR's (at over 200lbs when I first got it) but then I wasn't very strong either. They did flex a little bit. The Race wheels have sealed bearings unlike the SSR's - which is not necessarily better. It is a different and better hub and they are 3-400 grams lighter per set and stiffer too. I'm down to about 185 now and stronger and they're holding up, but twice now this year I've had to do a quick adjustment to keep it true (not a _real_ "true" but by looking at the wheel rotating against the brake pad).

On my other bike, I have 32H 3x Open Pro's and Ultegra hubs. They probably weigh the same as the Race wheels from what I've read but I've never checked. They spin better and smoother and I've never needed to adjust them even though most of the miles on this bike are on bad roads (commuter). But they don't look as cool...


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. I am a big believer in buying better ball bearings, hense the wheel questions. Also, on my current ride, I have broken a LOT of spokes over the years, enought that I now carry extra spokes taped to my seat-stays. When I read strories about these new wheels breaking spokes and needing to be sent back to the factory to get fixed, I think WTF?!? no way will that work. Nice to hear these wheels hold up.

Anyone else have a .02?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The 2.3 has much better parts, but it's an aluminum frame. I'd shop around for a 4.7... see if you can get a deal (I've seen several stores offering promotions on Madones). It's got nice parts and a nice frame. Otherwise, I think you can do better than the 2.3 at that price range.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Follow up - I found the Review section on RBR!  after reading thru many of the "Race" reviews, it sounds like this is a very mediocer wheel set - decent when new, but expect it to fail in a year or three. 

Is this a consistant problem with Trek? I ask, because around the same time I bought my current bike ( early '90's) my brother and BIL both boght Trek 1200's, about two years apart. Both had issues with the wheels loseing true a lot, breaking spokes, and for my BIL, cracking rims. (note - my BIL is a big, strong guy, 240lbs, on a 62cm frame - he replaced his trek wheels with some 42 spoke tandem wheels)

Thanks-


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm not convinced "paired spoke" wheels were ever a good idea. For 2010 models Trek finally can see the error of their ways, and is going to evenly spoked wheels. If you are buying a 2009 model, you'll get paired spokes.

My expectation is the 2010 wheels, with new hubs, rims and spoke configurations, will be substantially improved.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I am a bigger guy at 200# and only have ridden Race-X-Lite Aeros. I was not impressed. I have a set of Rolf Prima Elan's and they are far superior to the Race-X-Lites. (Point being, not all paired spoke wheels are the same, and yes, I know Bonti took the idea from Rolf). I also have a set of Eastons that are far superior.

If I were buying a new Trek I would certainly look to upgrade the wheelset to something non-Bontrager at the time of purchase. Easton EA70's are a good value.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I've got a new Madone on order... not sure if I'll stick with my existing Fulcrum 3s or the 2010 RXL wheels that I got with it. They wouldn't let me order without wheels.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

MarvinK said:


> I've got a new Madone on order... not sure if I'll stick with my existing Fulcrum 3s or the 2010 RXL wheels that I got with it. They wouldn't let me order without wheels.


I would certainly give the new RXLs a try, especially with the paired spoking gone. The RXL is not a bad wheel, just not sure that it is an everyday wheel, maybe with the new regular patterned spokes, the rims will take a bit more abuse. [?]


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a set of '06 Race X Lites and they have been trouble free as an "everyday" wheelset. But I weigh 175 and have always been easy on wheels.

But for '08, Trek/Bontrager ditched the flangless hubs and for '10 the paired spokes.

Everything old is new again


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Richard said:


> I have a set of '06 Race X Lites and they have been trouble free as an "everyday" wheelset. But I weigh 175 and have always been easy on wheels.
> 
> But for '08, Trek/Bontrager ditched the flangless hubs and for '10 the paired spokes.
> 
> Everything old is new again


As do I, but also have a set of '08 RXLs. The changed and lighter rim was prone to cracking with the high spoke tensions necessitated by pairing the spokes. I am a bike lighter than you, but I push my equipement hard. I never had a problem with my 05's, but I cracked a rim on the 08's in fairly short order. Have also heard of many similar issues on the 08's. Thus my comment that not up to par for an everyday set.

I don't know the full spec on the '10's but standard spaced spokes should ease tension and allow for a stronger build with similar or lesser weighted rims.

zac


----------

